# New Arrival



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I missed the postman this morning was expecting a couple back from Brighton but now cant get them until tomorrow bah







never mind I had this conselation prize a reasonably clean Helbros Electric needs a new crystal but not a bad buy at Â£18 delivered from Canada.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> I missed the postman this morning was expecting a couple back from Brighton but now cant get them until tomorrow bah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice indeed


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a very nice consolation. What year was it manufactured?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ken, got a spare movement for one of those, should you need it:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

That looks nice I would love to see the movement.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ken, got a spare movement for one of those, should you need it:


Thanks Paul I,m a bit worried about taking the back off in case your movement is better than mine.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

futuristfan said:


> That's a very nice consolation. What year was it manufactured?


The watch dates from the 1970s but you can read a lot more about this on Pauls website just click the red electric watches logo at the top of this page.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Philz said:


> That looks nice I would love to see the movement.


I,m a bit dubious about removing the back because this case is probably a press on type thats needs a tool to replace it but you can find some great pictures on Pauls website at the top of this page under electric watches.


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking watch. I like the classic design. Too many watches nowadays have a terribly garish look. A lot can be said for simple, understated design.


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

What does electric mean if I may ask a stupid question, is it just a quartz


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

moosejam said:


> What does electric mean if I may ask a stupid question, is it just a quartz


OOOOH!!! Quartz?? Blasphamy!!!! :derisive:

Electric watches are watches that have a battery replacing a spring as the power source with a mechanical (balance) movement.


----------

